# Clear between HEEL vs FULLIGAN (attention heel)



## Jim Leon (Jan 21, 2010)

Situation is: dog understands FULLIGAN command means attention/attention heel
Dog is not clear on HEEL meaning 'walk on left side, don't forge,attention not required'.
The problem that arises is that during walks when dog is commanded HEEL, dog goes into attention heel and expects a timely reward of tug play at intervals.
Dogs release command is OK which implies relax in general
area indicated by my arm wave, and permissable to sniff for relief purposes.
Any suggestions on how to get dog to understand heel does not mean attention heel.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Are you talking about on lead or off? If on lead, what does he do with no command? If your dog thinks "heel" means a focused heel, you might want to use a different command for relaxed heeling.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

"Any suggestions on how to get dog to understand heel does not mean attention heel."

Simple answer is reward heeling looking away vs. Rewarding heeling with focus. Also reward a lot less and with a very low value reward so the dog can relax while walking.

you need to reward the focus heel a lot more also and make the command stonger vs. The context of being next to you being the cue since you will degrade it by introducing a similar but ultimately different command. I would also reduce the criteria for position a lot. Walking on a loose leash while mostly on the left side vs. Left knee. Or switch sides for heel vs focus heel. This would be very clear to you that the dog is getting it.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

fulligan?

i just ate a pizza puff and am fullagain...


----------



## Jim Leon (Jan 21, 2010)

This is for on leash heeling.
Dave thanks for that suggestion. I can apply that technique using pieces of kibble (low reward) for heeling and continued with tug (high reward) and more frequent for fulligan.
Joby, I understand fullingan to be the Dutch command for heel. I don't know if I'm spelling it correctly. It came with the dog. What's a pizza puff and how many can a grown man eat in one sitting?


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

I have this on my dog.
Foose and Transport.

Transport I taught mainly with the prong and minimal reward first on leash then with e collar. When I did reward I used a ball on the ground and heeled around it. Dog looked at the ball naturally and I used prong pressure to keep her in position as I moved around the ball. 

Foose was all with +R and taught in the common manner. I also introduced a ball on the ground later to make it very clear she had to look at me no matter what.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

So obviously somewhere along the line your dog learned FUS and HEEL mean the same thing. Why do you need to give a command for a relaxed heel? What does your dog do if you say nothing when you're out walking and just have him on a short leash?

Hey Haz cool idea and way to think outside of the box! TRANSPORT might work, since it's specific to being attentive to the helper not the handler on a side transport....unless it's a dog who's drives go up because he then will be looking for a helper!!!!!!!! :lol: The ball on the ground, we did that also, but just in teaching focused heel, and for the reason you stated.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Is your body language different? How rigid are you when you're heeling, not fulliganning? 
When I'm just out pottying my dog or walking around, I'm kinda schlumpy and my shoulders are relaxed and it's really casual. But in heeling mode, my shoulders are back and my posture is different. 
But then again, just out walking my dog, I don't care if he's right next to me. To be honest, with one dog it's like a June bug on a string sometimes. 

I wrote the above and then I went into the living room with dog and got into MY formal fuss basic position. When he saw that, dog got into his basic position. That was cute. 

Laura


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I thought it was Volg or Liggen. I don't speak Dutch. I know a lot of Americans say Packen instead of Pack.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

susan tuck said:


> So obviously somewhere along the line your dog learned FUS and HEEL mean the same thing. Why do you need to give a command for a relaxed heel? What does your dog do if you say nothing when you're out walking and just have him on a short leash?
> 
> Hey Haz cool idea and way to think outside of the box! TRANSPORT might work, since it's specific to being attentive to the helper not the handler on a side transport....unless it's a dog who's drives go up because he then will be looking for a helper!!!!!!!! :lol: The ball on the ground, we did that also, but just in teaching focused heel, and for the reason you stated.


 
Hah yea I trained the behavior before the helper work. I needed it for all the trail walking we do, I dont like leashing the dog everytime we run into someone.


----------



## Jim Leon (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello...OP here. Thanks for good tips. I need heel command (left side, no forging, attention not required) for a couple of reasons. It's not practical on the street to reward dog with a valuable reward for a good (attention heel) every 50ft. And if I don't reward it dog gets frustrated and tries even harder to show me attention. So even if I don't command it, if I just start walking out onto the street, or command heel, soon enough dog will go into attention heel, trying to get reward.
Also mentioned earlier by Haz was for training the transport. That is what I am working on now with our training decoy. 
I trained a command for mountain hiking which is HIKE, off leash allows dog a 25ft radius in front, behind or on sides of trail. Along with it trained HALT, means stop and sit, and that can be followed by a recall or dog can wait there until party catches up on trail. I trained those with e-collar and no reward. Unless you count the reward as being the liberty to range around the radius on the trail.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I think I'm losing it here. 

My dogs knew/know *FUSS* and that meant walking close to me with or without lead. Not obeying brought on a physical correction.

They learnt geograpically that the FUSS on the competition field had also to be correct but they adhered to my body langauage which was far different from on the street.

Why should a dog have rewards for walking FUSS on the street?


----------

